# vob to mpg



## sirspread (Jan 14, 2005)

does anybody know of any free programmes in which i can convert vob files to avi or mpg please


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=VOB2MPG


----------

